# keeping it organic..



## hero4u2b (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I would like to try keeping all my nutes organic if possible. I am not that experienced and only on my second grow and have just started 6 seedlings that are in a 50/50 mix of FFOF and MG seed starter. They are babys and in those solo cups. First of all. FFOF IS organic right?  Also I had used previously all FF nutes. Some of them claim organic on the bottle but I think their big bloom is chemical. Do they have organic flowering nutes? Before I transplant, I was going to ammend my pure FFOF with a hand full of dolimite powdered lime from HD.. I think it is Sunnyland brand.. Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

FFOF is organic, I believe they use oyster shells instead of lime for pH adjustment. Big Bloom is organic.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 7, 2011)

so I take it grow big. tiger bloom are not.I just looked at both bottles and doesnt say organic like the big bloom. only says trace elements. Hmmm Maybe I will make a trip to the hydro store and ask them, Thanks Hero


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

Straight from Fox Farm website.



			
				Fox Farm said:
			
		

> Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?
> 
> Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic.  Our Big Bloom&#8482; Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic.  We do offer some fertilizers with mineral-based, time-release ingredients that are not classified as organic.  These include American Pride® and Marine Cuisine® fertilizers, Tiger Bloom® and Grow Big® liquids, and our soluble products like Cha Ching®, Beastie Bloomz®, and Open Sesame®.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 7, 2011)

Gr8. I think I am going to look into these, Thanks Hero


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463
This is a fantastic read hero.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 7, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463
> This is a fantastic read hero.


:yeahthat:  +rep, great link!

Hero, it's much better to think in terms of *natural* rather than 'organic'.

There are many things that are natural that can never be called organic because they either contain no carbon, or were never alive. 

That lime you're going to get is a prime example. Limestone is totally natural, but can never be considered organic.

Just because it's not organic doesn't automatically mean it's chemical.

Wet


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2011)

Perhaps its just me, but organic gardening is not about what organic nutes you use...its about feeding the soil, not the plant. It's a concept about the soil being a living host, and not a sterile media. Its about micro organisms flourishing in a rich environment that creates a symbiotic relationship between the plant and the soil.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 7, 2011)

Join Date: Jan 2010

 Posts: 2,548 
: 



Join Date: Jan 2011

 Posts: 361 
: 









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Quote:




Originally Posted by Rosebud

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=50463
 This is a fantastic read hero.

+rep, great link!

Hero, it's much better to think in terms of *natural* rather than 'organic'.

There are many things that are natural that can never be called organic because they either contain no carbon, or were never alive. 

That lime you're going to get is a prime example. Limestone is totally natural, but can never be considered organic.

Just because it's not organic doesn't automatically mean it's chemical.

Wet
 __________________
 If you own 28 different foods, 65 different additives and 14 jugs of molasses and not one single book on plants, then that is the problem. Soil 






Thanks Wetdog. Using FFOX at $22.00 a bag. I just cant see putting chemicals in it.. I am going to try to put in nartual or organic things..Hero




Umbra. I know but do not understand it all quite yet.. I have read a few articals from TLO grows in High times and a few of the other pot porn mags and am getting a feel for what NOT is organic... I have a ways to go. Thanks  Hero



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=50463
 This is a fantastic read hero.

 __________________
 Thanks Rose. I read it briefly before but am now going to sit a min and read it. Appreciate it. Hero


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2011)

Hero- Don't get hung up on the term "organic" as _Wetdog _and _Umbra_ said.  Labelling laws prevent Fox Farms from calling their products organic like _Wetdog_ said, even though they are "non" chemical.

I think the real thing is to build a nice home for your plants before you move them in.  Then supplement along the way to meet the changing needs of the plant.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks BBfan. In thinking out this grow and after reading an artical in high times titled.. TLO true living organics. It does seem foolish to purchase bags of FFOF at $22.00 a bag for medium and then kill all the micro life in the soil with things like Chloramine in tap water or chemical nutes. I don't understand all of it quite yet but I can try just keeping it as natural as possible. My 6 lil seedlings are doing gr8 and have purchased and used the drops for fish tanks called " Prime" ( I couldnt find the Azoo as Wetdog use's) This is supposed to kil any Chloramine and a few other harefull things in conditoned city water. I dont live in a home with a backyard so I really dont have a place to do my own compost.. I live in a condo and use a walk in closet as my grow space. I read the study on Nutes that Rosebud sent me the link to and I will choose one of the organic nutes from there. I am going to add some dolamite lime to ammend the FFOF soil as well.when its time to go into larger pots. I have a 50lb bag of it from HD in the back of my truck. Anyways Thanks and take care. Hero


----------



## Sol (Oct 8, 2011)

Some good info here, i too am thinking of going all organic these days. It just seems to make more sense and i feel better about knowing what goes into my plants. Will continue to follow along.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 8, 2011)

I got real confused about all the same stuff. Irish helped me keep it simple with his beginners advice. I used FFOF along with perlite and bat guana, the flora nova 2 part series, and ph up and down, and unsulferated molasses when I watered using no nutes. Lately I've been using the Happy Frog instead of FFOF. Like you, I have a small grow. 

I would look into the FN 3 part or 2 part and maybe read up on bat guana and molasses.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks oldhippiechick..I will check them out. Hero


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is a fantastic read, and your getting some quality info, Hero. 



			
				umbra said:
			
		

> Perhaps its just me, but organic gardening is not about what organic nutes you use...its about feeding the soil, not the plant. It's a concept about the soil being a living host, and not a sterile media. Its about micro organisms flourishing in a rich environment that creates a symbiotic relationship between the plant and the soil.



I completely agree with Umbra. You feed the beneficial soil microbes, bacteria and fungi. In turn these microbes and fungi constantly break down those organic materials into usable forms that your sensimilla can identify, absorb and ultimately incorporate for new growth and flowering. 

Microbes help stabilize soil by binding soil particles together, in simplest terms. They release a by-product called glomalin that acts as a "glue" to help bind minerals and organic materials into much more usable food for the plant.

Increasing biological production and introducing new microbes and fungi to your soil will make plants more resistant to disease, drought, frost, insects, while creating good soil structure and create rapid new growth and flowering.

Remember your soil is alive so don't treat it like "dirt" 
There may be some helpful info in my signatures. I build a good soil, and use a compost tea and fertilizer regiment, Dr. Earth is my go-to brand right now. Thats what my garden center carries. Im happy with it.
Drfting07


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Drfting,  Hero


----------



## Sol (Oct 8, 2011)

So i went organic shopping and came across 'Welcome Harvest Farm' Supergrow   mix 4.4.4 . The fella explained that this company is 100% organic,vegan even. Seems to have all the good things like Canola,cottonseed meal,blood/bone meal rock phosphate,langbenite,kelp meal and greensand. I checked out their website and they have a very nice product line. Along with this i picked up some marine earthworm casings . I figure this is a good first step to organic.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone is giving great advice, if you want a premixed nutrient line with a proven track record that is fully organic and easy to use, i would recommend Earth Juice, its amazing stuff, everything you need and i noticed a huge difference between it and other ferts, ive tried AN 3 Part, AN Sensi, Humboldt Nutrients Organic line, Blue Mountain Organics, and Earth Juice blows all of them away.

I want to get into mixing my own teas and soils, like the others recommend but until then its Earth Juice all the way.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> So i went organic shopping and came across 'Welcome Harvest Farm' Supergrow   mix 4.4.4 . The fella explained that this company is 100% organic,vegan even. *Seems to have all the good things like Canola,cottonseed meal,blood/bone meal rock phosphate,langbenite,kelp meal and greensand*. I checked out their website and they have a very nice product line. Along with this i picked up some marine earthworm casings . I figure this is a good first step to organic.


 
See- technically this can't be called organic.  But how more natural could you get.  Looks like a good choice _Solanero.  _

What are "Marine Earthworm Castings"?  Never heard of them.  Must be a mix of marine products (kelp, emulsion, etc) with castings maybe?

Anyway, good luck with your new adventure in organics.


----------



## Sol (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks , and i shoulda prolly put this in my own thread, sorry.  LOL ,;Marine earthworm compost is actually what it says on the bag.:confused2:  Then a pic of an earthworm ,a crab and an oyster shell.  Also, so there is a difference between natural and organic too, huh? Hmm, more to think about.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 8, 2011)

Organic is certified by the USDA or similar state/country agencies or organizations. Many companies and farmers can't qualify for certification for one reason or another in the USA, often times because of situations out of their control. For example, my friend has a lavender farm and grows pick your own veggies using all natural / organic methods. However, he told me that because his neighbor does not use organic practices, he can't qualify per the USDA standards because his vegetable fields are too close to the neighbors property line. He would have to convince the neighbor to change their farming practices for three documented years to qualify his property for the "organic" label / seal according to the statment of denial of application from the USDA. 
IMO one can split hairs and drive yourself nuts trying to acheive an organic grow - or you can just relax and shoot for a common sense natural environment and maybe actually enjoy your buzz.


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2011)

a vegan organic mix does not include crab parts or bloodmeal...I'm just saying


----------



## akhockey (Oct 11, 2011)

Earth Juice makes a dry product line called Rainbow Mix. Theres a Bloom and a Grow. Its essentially a one stop supersoil ammendment in a bag. Ive used it here and there in my organic garden (tomatoes and flowers etc.) and it rocks. Its full of myco too for a healthy critter colony. I'd use it on my MJ but still have a bunch of SS mix to use.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 12, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> IMO one can split hairs and drive yourself nuts trying to acheive an organic grow - or you can just relax and shoot for a common sense natural environment and maybe actually enjoy your buzz.


:yeahthat: :icon_smile: 
THANK YOU!!!!!!! +rep for that most succinct answer. 

That is exactly what I've been trying to say for some time, but just managed to hit around it. People get so hung up on semantics that common sense just goes out the window. It gets even sillier with veganics and stuff like EWC, or running around in small circles with your hands in the air if crab parts are mentioned. 

@Umbra, this is not directed at you in any sense. You and I are pretty much on the same page AFA organics and soil mixes go.:aok:  

I just *wish* I could locally source any crab parts, or fish bone meal, or anything like that. I know my mix would benefit from it, but, it's just too expensive to ship, so I make do with what I can afford. The comfrey bed I planted this year is going great and should really produce next season. No FPE's yet, but the worms really scarfed it down.:hubba: 

So far, it's been working pretty well and not spending $$$ on bottled anything aside from the Earth Juice 2 years ago.

Wet


----------

